# new wine barrel pub table/bar



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

this is another original from the barrel guys ( me ). a little more bracing, and a lot of scraping and sanding, then on to the stools


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Great stuff man. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's pretty wild Jack. What are you using for the curved pieces, and will the finished table have the parts from the legs up the sides and above the top, like in the picture?









 









.​


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> That's pretty wild Jack. What are you using for the curved pieces, and will the finished table have the parts from the legs up the sides and above the top, like in the picture?
> 
> 
> not sure what you mean by curved pcs. but yes the legs will extend above table, just like the wine stand.( posted earlier ) im just expanding my original idea.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jack warner said:


> cabinetman said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty wild Jack. What are you using for the curved pieces, and will the finished table have the parts from the legs up the sides and above the top, like in the picture?
> ...


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

the curved pcs come that way. all this stuff is made from used wine barrels, staves and tops/bottoms. this isnt a table one will be eating dinner at. its for sitting around drinkin wine and eating cheese or whatever. or it could be used for a wine tasting table at a booth. i just make the sh-t and people keep buying it.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

jack warner said:


> i just make the sh-t and people keep buying it.



:laughing::laughing::laughing:


I like it! Very creative.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very cool :thumbsup:


----------

